
We are only two to three bad elections from the end of the West - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/foreigners/2016/03/can_nato_and_the_eu_survive_donald_trump_french_nationalists_and_a_brexit.html
======
pgnas
anythkng that resembled the freedom afforded by all those who fought to their
death was lost on and following 09/11/2001.

